# Benelli Montefeltro slug barrel?



## bowhunter199 (Jan 8, 2009)

do yall no if benelli makes a slug barrel for the benelli montefeltro?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

i wouldn't think so, nor would I want to shoot a slug through that light gun!


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

I am pretty sure they do. They are really expensive though. Well all benelli barrels are. Ahlmans gun shop would know for sure and they could halo you out with anything they are tons and tons of parts. 507 685 4243


----------

